# vieux loup de mer - antonyme



## le_cochon_rose

Bonjour,
je cherche un antonyme pour l'expression "un vieux loup de mer". Merci en avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Grégoire Samsa

le_cochon_rose said:


> Bonjour,
> je cherche un antonyme pour l'expression "un vieux loup de mer". Merci en avance pour votre aide.


 
Peut-être : un oiseau tombé du nid ?


----------



## le_cochon_rose

Grégoire Samsa said:


> Peut-être : un oiseau tombé du nid ?


 
Est-ce que cette expression designe celui qui n'a jamais pris mer, qui n'a jamais voyage en bateau ? Puisque c'est justement ca, ce que je cherche. Comment appeler un individu qui n'a jamais voyage en mer et que les marins dedaignent un petit peu ?


----------



## Grégoire Samsa

Euh, "un vieux loup de mer" ne se dit pas seulement d'un vieux marin, alors l'antonyme que j'ai donné non plus. Pour parler plus précisément de quelqu'un qui n'a jamais voyagé, je dirais qu'il n'est jamais allé plus loin que le coin de sa rue, qu'il est né de la dernière pluie... je ne vois pas d'expression animalière équivalente pour le moment.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

Je pense qu'on parle de "novice".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,

- _moussaillon _peut-être

Au revoir


----------



## Grégoire Samsa

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je pense qu'on parle de "novice".


 

Oui, novice irait bien, mais ce mot ne s'applique pas seulement à une personne qui n'a jamais voyagé... et ce n'est pas une expression animalière, que notre ami "cochon rose" semble affectionner, en écho au "loup de mer".


----------



## janpol

je pensais à "moussaillon" aussi et à "marin d'eau douce"...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Pardon, je n'avais pas tout lu.

D'une personne qui n'a jamais voyagé on peut dire (CNTRL):
- _Il n'a jamais perdu de vue le clocher de son village_
mais je suppose que vous cherchez quelque chose de plus court.


----------



## le_cochon_rose

Bon, je m'explique toute de suite. Il est qu'en polonais on a l'equivalent litteral du "vieux loup de mer" ("stary wilk morski" / stary - vieux; wilk - loup; morski - de mer) mais on a aussi l'antonyme "szczur lądowy" (le rat de terre en le traduisant a la lettre - mais je me rends pas compte du fait que "le rat de terre" n'existe pas en francais). Je m'interroge donc s'il y a une telle expression en francais, une expression a connotation animaliere par exemple, mais pas forcement, tout au moins une expression idomatique.

Je m'excuse pour le manque d'accents mais avec le clavier polonais ca pose des problemes.


----------



## janpol

puisque tu cherches une expression qui signifie "qui n'a jamais pris la mer", je pense vraiment que  "marin d'eau douce" devrait convenir puisque ça laisse entendre que ce marin n'a navigué que sur des rivières ou des lacs... Dans la bouche d'un vrai marin, cette expression est très méprisante...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En comparaison animalière, il y a le *béjaune* ...


----------



## itka

janpol a déjà donné l'expression qui m'est venue spontanément : "marin d'eau douce". Je pense que ça correspond exactement à ce que tu cherches.


----------



## Grop

Le contraire d'un marin, c'est un _terrien_ (mot méconnu à cause de son emploi en science-fiction ).


----------



## tilt

janpol said:


> puisque tu cherches une expression qui signifie "qui n'a jamais pris la mer", je pense vraiment que  "marin d'eau douce" devrait convenir puisque ça laisse entendre que ce marin n'a navigué que sur des rivières ou des lacs... Dans la bouche d'un vrai marin, cette expression est très méprisante...


Un _marin d'eau douce _n'a jamais pris la mer, certes, mais c'est un marin quand même.
D'après ce qu'a dit Le_chochon_rose sur le _rat de terre_, je crois que c'est la proposition de Grop (_terrien_) qui répond à sa question.


----------



## janpol

Il est vrai que l'une des acceptions de "terrien" fait de ce mot l'antonyme de "marin" mais Cochon Rose cherchait une expression "idiomatique" et "dédaigneuse".
"un marin d'eau d'eau douce est un marin quand même"... Certes, mais d'"eau douce" vient annuler tout ce qui pouvait être positif dans "marin", mot qui, par ailleurs, renvoie à la mer. L'utilise-t-on pour désigner un homme appartenant à l'équipage d'un bateau qui ne navigue que sur rivières, fleuves ou lacs ? (Mon dico fait référence à la mer dans la définition de "marin" mais pas dans celle de "matelot").


----------



## Xence

Si le contexte était militaire, j'aurais opté pour le très vieux "_pousse-cailloux_". Mais là, il me semble que l'argotique éléphant est plus pertinent. Le TLF en donne la définition suivante:





> Pour un marin, toute personne étrangère à la Marine est un éléphant, vraisemblablement parce que tout « civil » est, par définition, lourd, pataud, maladroit! Le terme a naturellement toujours été très en honneur à l'École Navale``


----------



## janpol

Je suis content d'apprendre cette acception du mot "éléphant" ! 
Je ne connaissais que les pachydermes de la savane, ceux qui fréquentent les magasins de porcelaine et ceux du P.S. qui, si je comprends bien, seraient plutôt moins doués que d'autres pour mener les gens en bateau.
Pourrais-tu en dire un peu plus à propos de "pousse-cailloux", Xence ? (il n'est pas dans mon dico).


----------



## Xence

janpol said:


> Pourrais-tu en dire un peu plus à propos de "pousse-cailloux", Xence ? (il n'est pas dans mon dico).


Oui, c'est de l'argot fin 19e / début 20e siècle, qu'on retrouve par exemple dans les oeuvres de Balzac, d'Hugo ou d'Anatole France.



> ceux qui fréquentent les magasins de porcelaine et ceux du P.S. qui, si je comprends bien, seraient plutôt moins doués que d'autres pour mener les gens en bateau.


----------



## itka

Eh bien Xence, tu es une encyclopédie à toi tout(e) seul(e) !
Je ne connaissais pas non plus le "pousse-cailloux" ni cet éléphant-là !


> Je ne connaissais que les pachydermes de la savane, ceux qui fréquentent les magasins de porcelaine et ceux du P.S. qui, si je comprends bien, seraient plutôt moins doués que d'autres pour mener les gens en bateau.


 Moi, j'avais rencontré aussi l'éléphant... de mer ! qui, de toute évidence, n'a pas de difficulté à fréquenter les océans et ne convient donc pas mieux à notre "cochon rose" !


----------



## janpol

merci, Xence.


----------



## Grégoire Samsa

Moi aussi je trouve que "marin d'eau douce" est parfait comme expression dédaigneuse, dans la bouche d'un vieux loup de mer ! avec une pointe d'humour et de poésie : bref je vote pour "marin d'eau douce" !

Bien à vous,

Grégoire


----------



## Corsicum

Grégoire Samsa said:


> Peut-être : un oiseau tombé du nid ?


*Il me semble que l'on dit aussi c'est «un tombé du nid » ?*
*sans préciser oiseau*
On tombe du nid ..ou on vient de sortir de l’œuf … 
*Avoir une goutte de lait sur le nez.....…ou être toujours au sein de la mère.*

*Ils n’ont jamais voyagé , ils sont hors sujet ?*

"marin d'eau douce"...semble être le plus approprié pour ce contexte. 
Mais je ne crois pas qu’il soit l’antonyme de vieux loup de mer au sens figuratif courrant ?.


----------



## tilt

Corsicum said:


> "marin d'eau douce"...semble être le plus approprié.
> Mais je ne crois pas qu’il soit l’antonyme de vieux loup de mer au sens figuratif courrant ?.


Non, et c'est bien ce qui m'étonne devant cette proposition, qui n'a rien à voir avec la demande initiale.
_Marin d'eau douce_ désigne un mauvais marin, inexpérimenté, pas quelqu'un qui reste à terre.
C'est comme si on appelait _conducteur du dimanche _un piéton ! 

Pour moi, à part _terrien_, qui reste très dépendant du contexte pour avoir le sens voulu, la langue française n'a tout simplement pas de mot pour traduire le _szczur lądowy _polonais de Le_cochon_rose.


----------



## Corsicum

Pour l'aviation, il y a bien les* rampants*, qui ne pilotent pas, mais ce n’est pas péjoratif.


----------



## Xence

itka said:


> Eh bien Xence, tu es une encyclopédie à toi tout(e) seul(e) !
> Je ne connaissais pas non plus le "pousse-cailloux" ni cet éléphant-là !


N'exagérons rien ! Disons que je suis plutôt un vieux loup de la toile qui sait mettre la barre de google à bâbord... 

Pour le reste, tu n'es pas la seule à découvrir, à l'instar de Monsieur Jourdain, que tu étais un éléphant sans le savoir.


----------



## Fred_C

tilt said:


> Pour moi, à part _terrien_, qui reste très dépendant du contexte pour avoir le sens voulu, la langue française n'a tout simplement pas de mot pour traduire le _szczur lądowy _polonais de Le_cochon_rose.


 
Bonjour,
Pardonnez mon intervention :
Puisque cette expression n'existe pas, il n'y a qu'à l'inventer.
Reprenons l'éléphant de Xence, qui désigne le non-marin ou le non-militaire, et ajoutons-y "de terre", ce qui en ferait le contraire de l'"éléphant de mer", (qui est le nom d'un véritable animal, autrement appelé lamantin, je crois.)
On obtient "éléphant de terre" comme contraire de "loup de mer".


----------



## tilt

Fred_C said:


> Bonjour,
> Pardonnez mon intervention :
> Puisque cette expression n'existe pas, il n'y a qu'à l'inventer.
> Reprenons l'éléphant de Xence, qui désigne le non-marin ou le non-militaire, et ajoutons-y "de terre", ce qui en ferait le contraire de l'"éléphant de mer", (qui est le nom d'un véritable animal, autrement appelé lamantin, je crois.)
> On obtient "éléphant de terre" comme contraire de "loup de mer".


Belle invention, mais sans intérêt pratique puisque l'idée reste quand même d'employer des termes qui existent pour être compris des lecteurs !


----------



## Corsicum

Fred_C said:


> Puisque cette expression n'existe pas, il n'y a qu'à l'inventer..


Dans ce cas, j’encourage mon cheval en le jetant à l’eau:
*« Un rampant des mers »*
*« Un jeune rampant des mers »*


----------



## Grop

Alors que je préparais une plaisanterie sur les rampants qui sont en fait des _vers de terre_ je suis tombé sur cette expression:



			
				cnrtl said:
			
		

> _Gens de terre_. Ceux qui vivent à terre, ne sont pas marins. _Laver le pont quand les lames déferlent dessus, cela semblerait une opération très insensée à des gens de terre_ (Loti, _Mon frère Yves_, 1883, p. 148).



(Le cnrtl parle aussi d'_hommes de terre_, mais apparemment ce serait comme ça qu'on appelle des marins qu'on enverrait travailler à terre, dans une _équipe de terre_).

Edit: Le MATAF ne le référence pas, mais il utilise deux fois le mot _terrien _dans le sens que j'ai dit.


----------



## Xence

Grop said:


> Alors que je préparais une plaisanterie sur les rampants  [...]
> 
> (Le cnrtl parle aussi d'_hommes de terre_, mais apparemment ce serait comme ça qu'on appelle des marins qu'on enverrait travailler à terre, dans une _équipe de terre_).


Confirmé par le lexique MATAF (tremblez néophytes! ) qui, au passage, distingue entre le *biffin* (_tout ce qui est militaires et non marin_) et l'*éléphant* (_celui qui n'y connait rien, et vient plutôt en sac de lest, un civil quoi!_).


----------



## le_cochon_rose

Je vous remercie pour votre engagement sur le sujet. C'est tres encourageant, d'autant plus que j'ai appris vraiement enormement de choses et toutes les informations que vous avez postees ici sont indubitablement dignes de ne jamais les oublier.


----------

